# Repeater in einen Profibus einbinden!



## Gehlem (12 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des RS485 Repeaters! Wollte den heute in meiner Firma anschließen bin aber nicht wirklich zurecht gekommen. Irgendwann habe ich nicht mehr gewusst ob ich den weiterführenden Bus nun an A1' B1' oder an A2 B2 anschließen muss! Ich erkläre die Topologie nochmalbevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt. Also ich habe eine S7 300 an den ein paar Profibus Teilnehmer angeschlossen sind wobei dann die Leitungslänge zu lang wird und ich ein P´Repeater zwischenschalten muss. Jetzt meine Frage muss ich Variante 1 nehmen und die weiteren Teilnehmer an A1' B1' anschließen oder ist die Variante 2 korrekt und ich muss die weiteren Teilnehmer an A2 B2 anschließen? Die Widerstände in dem Repeater sind ausgeschalten und der Schalter für die Potentialtrennung auch? 
Das an die SPS ein Widerstand und am Ende des Buses ein Widerstand reinkommt das ist klar!

Ich Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## centipede (12 Februar 2009)

Variante 2 und am Repeater beide Widerstände auf ON


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2009)

Also :

Pro Profibus-Segment darfst Du 25 (26?) Teilnehmer setzen. Dann musst du über einen Repeater eines neues Segment aufmachen. Das 1. Segment schliesset du an A1B1 an. Das neue Segment ist dann A2B2.

An welcher Stelle du den Repeater in diesen Segmenten setzt ist egal.


----------



## centipede (12 Februar 2009)

Es sind 32 Teilnehmer pro Segment zulässig!


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2009)

Du brauchst dann auf jeden Fall im neuen Segment auch 2 Abschlußwiderstände, also insgesamt dann 4, da das neue Teilsegment elektr. ein eigenständiger Profibusstrang ist.


----------



## Gehlem (12 Februar 2009)

Wow das ging aber fix! 

Danke euch für die präzisen Antworten!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2009)

centipede schrieb:


> Es sind 32 Teilnehmer pro Segment zulässig!


 
Echt ??? Ok kann gut sein. Ich glaube ich habe für mich selber mal irgendwann den 25er-Standart festgelegt um ein bischen Reserve zu haben.


----------



## grosser_marco (5 Februar 2016)

Beitrag verschoben...


----------

